
Hey does not support IMAP and that's its most important feature - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2020/07/01/hey-does-not-support-imap-and-thats-its-most-important-feature/
======
znpy
Paid email without IMAP is like renting a house and you're not given the keys.

~~~
vrypan
And now that I think of it. IMAP (more or less) allows you to download your
mbox file. Why downloading using HTTP is so much worst (it isn't) than using
IMAP?

